# help! cut off dates ? re school admissions ??



## LP1971 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello again,
My husband arrived in Dubai yesterday and is settling in to his new job. We have been in contact with Star International school Mirdif re places for our two boys ages 4 and 9. The head teacher had said to me that as the school is quite new there shouldn't be a problem with places (famous last words !).
Anyway I am coming out for the weekend at the end of this month and have an appointment to visit the school. We will then see about bringing the boys over for their assessments.
We were hoping that if all went to plan the boys could join the school in the New Year. We asked if the school accept children mid term (do schools do this ??). We were hoping they could start after the February half term.

The school have just sent my husband an email saying the following:

" I am not certain whether your children can join our school in February. I am still waiting for the cut off dates for accepting new children from the ministry of Education."

can someone enlighten me?? what are cut off dates ?? would that mean having to wait till after Easter hols for kids to start? Do schools in Dubai accept children mid term if they have places or do they always have to start on the 1st day of a new term??

The email I'd had previously from the head teacher in July said the following: 

"the best would be for your husband to contact the school immediately upon his arrival. This would smooth out any bumps in the process ahead. Also, considering the numbers at the moment, as we are a new school, I do not foresee any problems with admission."


many thanks

confused of the UK !


----------

